

Being "almost ready" means you're not - akashs
http://behindthescenes.midtownrow.com/being-almost-ready-means-youre-not

======
abbasmehdi
More reasons why it is important to do a "soft launch" first. If PR is the
reason, then I can think ways of easily spinning that most popular being "We
are in Beta this week and our official launch is next week".

------
alperakgun
I almost agree.

